# West Haven, Connecticut - checking in.  New to TSD and MA.



## Quercus (Mar 31, 2012)

My wife found a local TSDMGK dojang last week-- looking for a good educational and social experience for our dynamic but bookish 7 year old.  (the bookish part, just like his father...)

We were impressed with what we saw, so I signed on for a year's worth of training along with both of my sons-- the other is 5.  We've been in to train four times, and are all really enjoying the challenge.  

Though I've read quite a bit into eastern religions, art, and philosophy, I know little about MA, apart from a long ago summer semester of T'ai C'hi Ch'uan in college, a semester I quit to go hitchhiking around New England.  

I was glad to see that our humble town of West Haven is home to the world headquarters of one of the TSD associations-- I had no idea.  I do think that the boys and I will really follow through on this-- it's a great experience to learn from scratch together.

Here we are:






My brother in law has a black belt in Shudokhan, but I don't know much about the art-- he's in Fairbanks AK.


----------



## OKenpo942 (Apr 2, 2012)

Welcome to MT, sir. What a great journey it will be to share with your boys. I have four sons (all still very young) and cherish every minute I have with them. Enjoy your boys and your new martial endeavor! 

James


----------



## MJS (Apr 2, 2012)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## Quercus (Apr 2, 2012)

Thanks, James and MJS!


----------



## seasoned (Apr 2, 2012)

Welcome aboard, great family picture. Hope you enjoy the site...........


----------



## Yondanchris (Apr 3, 2012)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## oftheherd1 (Apr 11, 2012)

Welcome to MT!  Great you and your boys can begin together.  I hope you and they continue enthusiastically.  The only thing I could add is why not your wife as well?


----------

